

Ep: Embarrassingly Parallel Utility Written in Go - dullboy
https://github.com/dullgiulio/empa/tree/master/cmd/ep

======
FreezerburnV
This seems like a basic duplication of the xargs program, written in Go. I
won't say that this is a bad thing, as it's likely the author just wanted to
do something neat. That said, the main usefulness I could see for this would
be to get an xargs-like functionality on Windows without having to install
cygwin, if you aren't using Powershell. (which I imagine has its own ways of
reading data from a pipe and distributing work over multiple processes, but
I'm not familiar enough with it to say)

